# New pheasant hunter needs help



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

k9wernet said:


> Did a search for "Verona Pheasant." While this thread didn't come up in the first 10 results, this photo did:
> 
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=33259
> 
> ...


Sadly... I know that exact spot


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

Tujax said:


> That is the same Verona State Game Area over by Grand Rapids right....I will see you there!


 
Yes, Verona is straight west of Grand Rapids about 25 miles I believe there is only 20 acres of actual fields now, and last year it was all corn!! I'll never drive that far again what a disappointment!!!


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

There! Now this thread is the #2 result on Google, when searching "Verona Pheasant". Great work, boys! 

This is EXACTLY why we shouldn't name specific spots in the forum! Speaking of #2....

KW


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey if someone wants to drive to Grand Rapids and walk through corn fields have at it!! The $$ spent in gas they could go to a preserve and have a great time.


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

I don't know why we don't have restrictions against making reference to specific locations in this forums just like the trout stream forum mentioning specific holes.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

wannabapro said:


> I don't know why we don't have restrictions against making reference to specific locations in this forums just like the trout stream forum mentioning specific holes.


Here we go! :banghead3


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

k9wernet said:


> There! Now this thread is the #2 result on Google, when searching "Verona Pheasant". Great work, boys!
> 
> This is EXACTLY why we shouldn't name specific spots in the forum! Speaking of #2....
> 
> KW


If anyone remotely considers themself a pheasant hunter... I highly doubt they'll be hitting up much state land... 

For those that do... good luck hunting... and good luck finding parking


----------



## OSXer (Jul 12, 2005)

wannabapro said:


> I don't know why we don't have restrictions against making reference to specific locations in this forums just like the trout stream forum mentioning specific holes.


x2 IMO information on specific spots should result in removal and warnings to those who post it.


----------



## GTHC (Apr 19, 2009)

averageguy said:


> Try Detroit near 94 and 75. I see flocks of them in the vacant lots. The gun shots won't draw any attention either. Apparently its good habitat.


 
I know of a similar "honey hole" for Phez along the RR-tracks at
John R & 7 Mile, Make sure you wrap your pup in Kevlar!!:lol:


----------



## Ohio_92 (Aug 24, 2009)

Ohio_92 said:


> There is a really good place, that is loaded with birds down the corner from Bob's house...The farmer lets everyone hunt it...
> 
> 
> 
> l][email protected]$





hihosilverthorn said:


> Where is this place? Would love to at least see a bird my first time hunting. Know what I mean


Drive past Ole Frank's house, then take the dirt road past the Ole gas station and it should be on your right...


l_l @rE @ l][email protected]$


----------



## SHOOTN4FUN (Sep 1, 2006)

Good ole Franks house down in Ohio great place for phez:evilsmile


----------



## Ohio_92 (Aug 24, 2009)

SHOOTN4FUN said:


> Good ole Franks house down in Ohio great place for phez:evilsmile


 
Oh no, pheasants are extinct here in Ohio...Michigan is your best bet to get a shot at a wild bird...Winter of '78 wiped them all out...Michigan had and still has way better cover than Ohio could dream of...:cheeky-sm:cheeky-sm:evil:...

P.S. Last year I hunted alot of areas in NW Ohio, never saw a single pheasant...So me and a buddy went to the VERONA STATE GAME AREA and jumped around 20 birds, and we bagged out...It is a awesome hunting experience there...It's the place to go, and we never saw a single other hunter...A few miles from that state land is where you'll find good ole Bob and Frank's land, can't go wrong there...:lol::lol::SHOCKED::coolgleam


----------



## ohio hunter (May 31, 2006)

Ohio_92 said:


> Oh no, pheasants are extinct here in Ohio...Michigan is your best bet to get a shot at a wild bird...Winter of '78 wiped them all out...Michigan had and still has way better cover than Ohio could dream of...:cheeky-sm:cheeky-sm:evil:...
> 
> P.S. Last year I hunted alot of areas in NW Ohio, never saw a single pheasant...So me and a buddy went to the VERONA STATE GAME AREA and jumped around 20 birds, and we bagged out...It is a awesome hunting experience there...It's the place to go, and we never saw a single other hunter...A few miles from that state land is where you'll find good ole Bob and Frank's land, can't go wrong there...:lol::lol::SHOCKED::coolgleam


Sadly, I started out hunting pheasant as a kid and a public put & take area. It was nuts, but nothing near as bad as Thanksgiving day there, which resembled WWII. It was tradition for my dad, uncle, cousin and I to go every year for Thanksgiving. We would stand near our vehicle (because we were too scared to actually go in the fields) and laugh as we watched pheasant keep flying after being shot at and missed 20 times. We would wait about 45 minutes and it would clear out. We would then take the dog in and limit out, as the other guys would literally sprint past birds. It was scary, but I have a lot of good memories of Thanksgiving day hunts. We quit that tradition when my nephew began hunting a few years ago and we joined a local sportsman's club. I have to admit that I really do miss the tradition of hunting with my cousin and uncle on Thanksgiving, even though the fear of all those guys ground swatting phez made me shake and cry like a little girl. :lol:


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

k9wernet said:


> Did a search for "Verona Pheasant." While this thread didn't come up in the first 10 results, this photo did:
> 
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=33259
> 
> ...


 
I knew it was my picture when I read the post. That day sucked. Public land in Michigan gets POUNDED. Nothing like hunting hard all day for a couple roosters and hens at best.


----------



## dogwhistle (Oct 31, 2004)

unless you know someone with private farmland with habitat that holds pheasants, it's a losing proposition in Michigan.


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

dogwhistle said:


> unless you know someone with private farmland with habitat that holds pheasants, it's a losing proposition in Michigan.


 
You forgot to add, thanks to our DNR!!!


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

michgundog said:


> You forgot to add, thanks to our DNR!!!


I disagree


----------



## wcoutfitters (Jan 21, 2000)

Should I get SteelheadFred worked up again? I know he knows of some good spots to hunt pheasants in Michigan.

Sorry Fritz couldn't help myself. Hope the season has been good for you this year already.


Paul


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

There are still quite a few pheasant within 30 miles or so of my house. I know a lot of people are joking around and really hesitant to give up a few productive spots but I'd be willing to help you out a bit. I got out tonight and ran some dogs and put up 7 roosters and 12 or so hens in about an hour.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Hey Mike, he's talking Michigan not Montana....


----------

